# [Webcam] Ne marche pas alors que pourtant ça devrait

## Damiatux

Plop,

Sur un PC portable (un Toshiba), j'ai une webcam de marque Chicony Electronics. J'ai suivis cette page et celle là pour installer les composants du kernel de la partie Device Drivers, Multimedia Devices. J'ai aussi installé media-plugins/gst-plugins-v4l2 sur ce même PC. Je redémarre le PC, je me dis c'est bon, ça va marcher ; eh ben non. Cheese ne reconnaît toujours pas la webcam... Pourquoi ?

Merci d'avance,

Damiatux

----------

## barul

Est-ce que tu aurais pas une combinaison de touches qui puisse la désactiver ? (Sur mon lenovo c'est Fn + Esc, mais je ne pense pas que ce soit la même sur les Toshiba) C'est assez con, mais j'ai cherché pendant 2 jours pourquoi la mienne ne fonctionnait pas, c'était ça.

----------

## gregool

hello,

j'utilise ça comme webcam

```
046d:08ad Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Communicate STX
```

bien qu'elle ne fonctionne pas dans cheese, elle fonctionne parfaitement dans les autres applications ex: aMsn Skype Ekiga

tu as essayé dans une autre appli?

----------

## salamandrix

Arrives-tu à prendre des photos avec cheese, mais pas de videos ? Ou n'est-elle pas du tout détectée ?

Pour ma part, il me manquait media-plugins/gst-plugins-alsa pour pouvoir activer la webcam en vidéo (autrement cheese plantait).

----------

## gulivert

tente de l'utiliser directement avec gstreamer

```
gst-launch-0.10 v4l2src ! autovideosink
```

ceci devrait t'activer la webcam et t'afficher une fenêtre avec ta petite frimousse.

Voici la liste des paquets que tu aurais besoin avec gstreamer pour que ça fonctionne.

 *Quote:*   

> gstreamer gst-plugins-base gst-plugins-good gst-plugins-v4l2 gst-plugins-ffmpeg

 

Bonne chance

----------

